# PADDLES ?



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all 
just like to know which paddle would be the best allround to use. :?

thanks tommy


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Dooyor.

I am wondering the same. The alloy paddles are definately the cheapest, though I am looking to up grade to a fiber shaft. The bottom range fiber paddles are about double the price of an alloy shafted paddle but are easily half the weight of an alloy one which means less aching arms and will make a fishing trip more enjoyable. I saw some fiber paddles at Anaconda and the cheapest there was either $130 or $140 and going all the way upto $800, which is almost as much as my yak!

Troy


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there, your question is a very good one, but my contribution to the answer is only small. 
I have recently changed over to a glass shaft paddle, one that wears the Roscoe brand, but was described as a Waikato. The comfort and weight are great. Feels much better not to have all your body heat draining out through your hands. There is a lump on the right side, to help you index the correct grip straight away. Down side is, I find more water comes on board despite the drip rings, I also feel that I am in a lower gear, than I was with the viking supplied paddle (no brand). If you can test some paddles, that is the way to go

Cheers Andybear :lol:

PS $145


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Andybear,

You may be getting a bit wet with the glass paddle as it might be to short? If a paddle is too short it if flicks more water towards the kayak. But you are right about the bump in the shaft.

Troy


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

again, paddles are a personal choice and if you can, have a test of a few before buying (not always possible).

basically your paddle is the 'engine' of your boat and provides all the force to push you along. a well designed paddle will do this better than a crap one :shock:

alloy shafts are basic entry level and are sturdy, cheap and strong. fibreglass shafts are a little more expensive (not much) but provide better 'feel', a bit more flex which improves comfort and they are also considerably lighter. no need to pay $800, a good paddle will set you back $120-$200.

finally, get someone who knows what they're doing (kayak shop) to recommend the right length for you. This will depend on your height, arm length, shoulder width and also the beam (width) of your kayak. Somewhere between 210cm - 240cm is right.

Finally, a paddle does take a bit of 'getting used to' so persevere with it for a few outings before deciding it's not right.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> but was described as a Waikato. The comfort and weight are great. Feels much better not to have all your body heat draining out through your hands. There is a lump on the right side, to help you index the correct grip straight away. Down side is, I find more water comes on board despite the drip rings,


Andy is there any chance the shaft is shorter than your older paddle?

I converted from the viking paddle to a Perception Waikato, and although it grabs more water on a stroke [then viking] it is much drier to use, and I can stroke slower for the same water speed as before with the larger blade.

Anaconda have a fairly close waikato copy 'homebrand' paddle at $109


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dodge, 
You are correct, the new paddle is very slightly shorter than the old one, it was still the biggest one I could get. Makes me wonder though, Im a bit of a short arse, wonder how really tall people get on. I do like the new one, for comfort. It will do till I get the predator! (Two confectionery free days just passed, save $24 towards new kayak!) 8)

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I use a Canoe Sports 1 piece full graphite "Artic" touring paddle and find it exceptional. They can be seen here. http://www.canoesports.co.nz/

It is the 2000/175 model in 220cm shaft length. To say I am happy with it and it out performs every other paddle I have ever used is an understatement. Originally I used my cheaper paddle when bashing through rapids on the upper Huon as i didn't think that the graphite on could take it but it is tough and durable and I know use it everywhere.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYfqVK4AAEbfgAASUOXy2ihgHQo/7/+gMAErNrBqeqMERsQIDQGQ0aDIDVT8k9NT0p+lGgGgAaAAASp6U9TKemlB6jNQyA9R+ojQ0ep6hCLJGpR7fzHiOqNgLrVJXjcu3zj+5eo85DHsDsJnxSZpV2kl1fyizZMLRf5MoMkymhBv1kBLMLGpS3JTMnjsHdB6wyLxlWtTk9EHojJvax0WZFjvmbsDbjbL4sjjIzkZvkY3HIcdWvUdS2lGpDeoX+GnjIq9Fqwj+ffM1kktxyK3JV3dCcUYRurROHggpKBkUbUxcS2Z0JGQCQBodd3JUo+3HcM5MJSLHgQQOsqVRKJgwVFQjFVbSmUg0V0wgFDcmpoX9iEDYUG++oTmqDHlQUN40MY2bWupahQL2Uvrs2XWxJjyvJtRiB3IWukR3Y0SJ6zR+/nbCaYaF25Ti/+LuSKcKEhD9SpXAA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In response to Shoey's post on the Anaconda sale, got a really good paddle deal today.

No name 220cms glass shaft with ridge at one end, and plastic blades rrp $109 and today reduced $22, very similar blade to my Waikato.

Looking at the price tag on shaft noticed it had canoe sports in the code description, and taking it to the rack of Canoe Sports paddles there was its double, name branded and dearer price.

So if Anaconda is in your area check the unnamed ones.

My wife and headman will be happy on the espri now. with the viking quantum paddle a bad memory for them both

Also bought a Cob cooker $50 off, after the Wivenhoe roast lamb on the weekend


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

When I got my yak I got the best paddle I could.
I talked to scott and he recomended canoe sports so I got one like his but in fiberglass.
It's also got a smart shaft so it can be adjusted to the length and angle you like.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

yep, I agree with Scott on this one. One of my favourite paddles is a canoe sport with very similar blade to those posted only in 230cm length.
Compared to the cheapies, they are well worth every extra cent. IMHO

Also, I particularly like the Skee expedition paddle (longer narrower blade but better for long distance) at 230cm and a very good cheaper paddle is the Davenwood 110cm.

From memory the canoe sports and skee jobs cost me around $250.00 each and the Davenwood cost around $120.00.

I have some nasty, cheap jobs in the shed and that is where they stay.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I too got a Canoe Sports jobbie. I got the 2000/175 Polar model in 220cm shaft length. It's basically the same as Scott's but slightly heavier cause it's fibreglass. What a world of difference it makes to have a decent paddle (oh, and a decent yak too). On the dodgey old fibreglass canoe I use one of those two piece aluminium shaft jobbies. It is complete crap, but then so is the canoe. :wink: I couldn't justify having a good paddle for that ride. But for the new Prowler 13 I invested in a decent paddle. They retail for $175, but I got 10% off all my accessories when I got my new yak. Gotta be happy with that. :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> I too got a Canoe Sports jobbie. I got the 2000/175 Polar model in 220cm shaft length. It's basically the same as Scott's but slightly heavier cause it's fibreglass. What a world of difference it makes to have a decent paddle (oh, and a decent yak too). On the dodgey old fibreglass canoe I use one of those two piece aluminium shaft jobbies. It is complete crap, but then so is the canoe. :wink: I couldn't justify having a good paddle for that ride. But for the new Prowler 13 I invested in a decent paddle. They retail for $175, but I got 10% off all my accessories when I got my new yak. Gotta be happy with that. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Vert


I'm now using a Canoe Sports 2000/175, 224cm, Carbon Shaft, Nylon Blade I think?

I was using a Perception Waikato before this, and while the Waikato was a great paddle, the difference with the Canoe Sports paddle is good enough to justify the extra dollars I spent


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks guys i think i will get a canoe sports 
see ya tommy 8)


----------

